# (I) Temperatura Máxima no mês de Novembro de 2009



## AnDré (26 Out 2009 às 19:25)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima no mês de Novembro de 2009, registada numa estação oficial em Portugal?


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2009 às 19:35)

>= 31,0ºC dia 1


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2009 às 19:40)

28.5ºC a 28.9ºC logo a abrir o mês...
E isto em Novembro...


----------



## fsl (26 Out 2009 às 19:47)

Votei no intervalo 27,0 a 27,4


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2009 às 20:12)

30,5 ºC a 30,9 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Out 2009 às 20:18)

Fiquei-me pelos *27.5ºC a 27.9ºC*.

Espero que assim não seja!


----------



## David sf (26 Out 2009 às 21:14)

28,0 a 28,4 graus no dia 1. O recorde em Beja, desde 1971 é de 28,1. Será que é batido?


----------



## Mjhb (26 Out 2009 às 21:49)

28ºC a 28.4ºC, no estrear do mês!


----------



## N_Fig (26 Out 2009 às 21:51)

27ºC a 27,4ºC.
Para quem não sabe o recorde no mês de Novembro é de 31,5ºC e foi registado na Anadia no dia 2 de Novembro de 1970.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2009 às 00:07)

29,0ºC a 29,4ºC 

no interior Alentejano.


----------



## Fil (27 Out 2009 às 01:13)

Eu votei em <= 25,9ºC e já me arrependi, devia ter visto os modelos antes. Com as previsões actuais acho que no 1º dia de Novembro as temperaturas vão andar perto dos 30ºC em alguns locais.


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2009 às 09:01)

29,0 a 29,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2009 às 12:16)

Entre 30ºC a 30.4ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (27 Out 2009 às 12:41)

Dia 1 vai ser um dia bastante quente, deve chegar aos 29ºC no Alentejo.
Depois descida da temperatura finalmente


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2009 às 18:46)

Eu escolhi o intervalo: *28,0ºC a 28,4ºC *, mas espero que não se chegue a este valor...


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Out 2009 às 21:34)

29.5ºC a 29.9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2009 às 22:54)

27,5-27,9ºC

Qual o prémio? 1 bacalhau seco prontinho a demolhar ou 1 já bem demolhadinho?


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2009 às 23:05)

27,5ºC a 27,9ºC


----------



## Liliana15 (28 Out 2009 às 00:12)

Eu votei neste intervalo *27,0ºC* a *27,4ºC*...


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Out 2009 às 00:15)

27,5ºC a 27,9ºC


----------



## ruka (28 Out 2009 às 23:21)

27,5ºC a 27,9ºC

possivelmente no alentejo... ou não...


----------



## Diogo Miguel (30 Out 2009 às 01:40)

28,5ºC a 28,9ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2009 às 22:32)

29,0ºC a 29,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2009 às 11:24)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas registadas entre os *28,5ºC* e os *28,9ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2009 às 11:37)

*29,0ºC a 29,4ºC*

Moderadores ao poder!


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2009 às 16:06)

Faro chegou ontem aos *28,6ºC* de máxima.


Os intervalos inferiores ao intervalo 28,5ºC a 28,9ºC, já não se encontram em jogo.

E os que sucedem a este, parece que dificilmente poderão ganhar. 

Mas vamos aguardar pelo desenrolar do mês.


----------



## |Ciclone| (2 Nov 2009 às 23:16)

AnDré disse:


> Faro chegou ontem aos *28,6ºC* de máxima.
> 
> 
> Os intervalos inferiores ao intervalo 28,5ºC a 28,9ºC, já não se encontram em jogo.
> ...



Certamente que essa foi a máxima do mês, de certeza que as temperaturas já não voltam a subir tanto nos próximos meses


----------



## Levante (3 Nov 2009 às 11:33)

|Ciclone| disse:


> Certamente que essa foi a máxima do mês, de certeza que as temperaturas já não voltam a subir tanto nos próximos meses



Concordo plenamente!


----------



## N_Fig (29 Nov 2009 às 23:49)

AnDré disse:


> Faro chegou ontem aos *28,6ºC* de máxima.
> 
> 
> Os intervalos inferiores ao intervalo 28,5ºC a 28,9ºC, já não se encontram em jogo.
> ...



Ficou-se por aqui, certo?


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2009 às 21:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Ficou-se por aqui, certo?



Certo.

*Faro, com 28,6ºC.*

O intervalo vencedor foi: 28,5ºC a 28,9ºC

E os vencedores foram:
*Diogo Miguel, Gilmet, mr. phillip*


----------



## meteo (8 Dez 2009 às 13:43)

Parabéns aos vencedores!

Aquela 1ª semana de Novembro era para ter sido mais quente.  AInda mais do que foi


----------

